# The new DW Photo comp #3 2011 : Entries thread



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to the new DW photo competition!

The theme for this competition - # 3 - is "Autumn"

The rules, please read them:

1. Entrants must have a minimum of 50 posts.
2. All pictures must be a maximum of 800x600 including borders.
3. Picture posted must be you own work. (We will know if it is not)
4. Pictures posted of children must have the expressed permission of parent or guardian.
5. One entry per person only.
6. There will be ten days to post entries and ten days for voting.
7. No discussions will be entered into.
8. If your entry does not meet with all the above, It will NOT be short listed.

The prize?......Nothing. The new comps are being run just for the glory of having your photo short listed and put up for the vote.

I'll add at this point that I know it's easy to trawl the archives, but I'd encourage you to get out and shoot something specifically for this.

Interpretation of the theme is welcome and remember, it's whether the pic gives the viewer the impression of theme - not necessarily how well executed the idea was... so get snapping! 

This thread is only for entries... the discussion thread is here

Have fun guys, and good luck!

Maxtor and bretti_kivi


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I took this the other night with an Autumn theme in mind so I'll put it in 

An Autumn Night...


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Any more guys?:thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Well I got no votes last time but I'm a sucker for punishment...

Autumn rainbows in SW Ireland:


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a shot I took the other night on the moors...Nice low autumnal sun.


----------



## Perry (Apr 22, 2006)

Here's one I took last year (sorry not had time this year yet) - oops just noticed the 50 posts bit, I'm on 48 hope that's ok


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

*Autumn*

My contribution. :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

any more for any more? 2 days left....

Bret


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

To me nothing say autumn like the changing in colours of the leaves.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

taken in Autumn when I first got the car. lots of leaves on the ground make the photo IMO


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Autum Colours by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

One from last year..


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Autumn sunrise from my office window - not really an entry, just a relaxing Autumn pic!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Taken a couple weeks back,

Autumn Moon:


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Just ran out at 6pm to take this - not happy at all. Was rushed, had assive lighting issues and I didn't take my damn tripod. And to top it of my LR3 trial has ran out so haven't been able to edit it much! Too much camera shake in this.


IMG_7633 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Some really good shots on here. Some of the best competition entries I've seen


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Took this from my iPhone so not as good quality as others but this was the view from my garden last week


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

hope I'm not too late


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

you have another couple of hours.. then the hard work starts 

Bret


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

so: entries closed. I will put up a poll as soon as we're in agreement on the finalists.

thanks!

Bret


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Damn
Been to the New Forest and taken LOADS of nice leafy, autumny, clevery pics so that I could enter the comp.
Got back and been real busy
Went to upload
and

.
.
.
.
The comps over!! LOL
Never mind
They are nice pics and great backgrounds for the computer
Ming the Late


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

post 'em anyway somewhere. I haven't had a minute to work on this until now and TBH I'm knackered. Poll should be up tomorrow.

Bret


----------

